
Things Found Inside Cheap Chinese Products - deafcalculus
http://www.chaostrophic.com/10-weirdest-things-found-inside-cheap-chinese-knock-off-products/
======
tjic
Not a fake, but a clever improvisation: I bought a large woodturning lathe
once ( Powermatic 3520, for those who care).

The lathe was shipped inside a heavy duty cardboard box. The box was strapped
down to a pallet. When I cut the straps and lifted the box off the pallet, the
lathe was bolted to the pallet. OK, great so far.

However, because the pallet has gaps and, I guess, salty sea air could get in
that way, the pallet had been covered w a big sheet of metalized mylar. Very
clever!

...and the metalized mylar was from a big roll of as-yet-uncut ramen wrappers.
No English text, but covered in Chinese characters and pictures of steaming
hot ramen.

------
dzdt
My favorite I've seen personally was a science toy which supposedly lit a
light by generating a current with a magnet sliding thru a coil of wire.
Taking it apart there was a hidden watch battery lighting the light! Not sure
if it was cheaper to fake it or if they couldn't get the real version to work
reliably. It was funny though, a faked science demo product.

------
4ad
Looks like a ripoff from: [http://www.dorkly.com/post/77486/10-weirdest-
things-found-in...](http://www.dorkly.com/post/77486/10-weirdest-things-found-
inside-cheap-chinese-products?ref=homepage)

------
jpindar
The pony is actually brilliant. I wonder whether they already had a bunch of
extra dolls that didn't sell, or did they buy them for the purpose.

~~~
larvyde
Or they somehow made more heads than bodies...

------
dimman
The phone case just proves China is focusing on going green, they recycle.
Great reuse.

------
fs111
counterfeit walnuts? wow, that is really bizarre

~~~
Overtonwindow
I would love to meet the Chinese factory owner/manager who makes the calculus
on this stuff. "No no, walnuts are too expensive. Let's take walnut shells,
fake walnut shells, and put rocks in them. That's much easier and cheaper."

------
Slackwise
Counterfeit walnuts...

...or...

When labor is cheaper than something that grows on trees.

------
MollyR
This is horrifying. It's one of the reasons I stopped using ebay.

------
Overtonwindow
I kind of want to go home and open up all the cheap Chinese stuff I've bought
over the years.

------
gkfasdfasdf
This website was blocked by my corporate network as NSFW. FYI.

~~~
4ad
Original (?) SFW source: [http://www.dorkly.com/post/77486/10-weirdest-things-
found-in...](http://www.dorkly.com/post/77486/10-weirdest-things-found-inside-
cheap-chinese-products?ref=homepage)

